# apm dont work

## col

I have compiled in apm support into my XFS kernel but it doesnt work ? I also tried to compile in real mode support but this doesn twork either. My screen doesn't power down or my PC doesn't power down after shutdown. can someone help me get this to work ?

----------

## Alex Jongman

Hi,

I had a simular problem but with the info from the discussion at:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=269&highlight=apic

I got rid of it.

Gr,

Alex

----------

## col

Ok I removed APM altogether & added this:

 [*] Power Management support

[*] ACPI support

[ ] ACPI Debug Statements

<*> ACPI Bus Manager

<*> System

< > Processor

< > Button

< > AC Adapter

< > Embedded Controller 

Now my PC powers down on shutdown but KDE 3 is not going into suspend mode & turning off my monitor after 10 minutes....any idea how I can get this to work?

----------

## Alex Jongman

Have you checked your BIOS settings?

Otherwise you could try to use APM instead of ACPI.

Within the kernel options for APM you can specify whether or not to 

Enable console blanking using APM.

Good luck,

Alex

----------

## col

Freakin recompile my kernel about 10 times to get this to work....arghhH!!!

----------

